# MEGA Scores



## Miss Ginger

The final MEGA 2008 Triple Crown Shooter of the Year Championship scores are posted.....

The MEGA 2008 Triple Crown Champions scores are posted as well....

www.megatriplecrown.com


----------



## bowsmith

What happened to the huge payouts?   I heard $500-1000 being paid out to even the upper classes (Semi, Unlimited, Open A) and I don't even think they got enough back to cover their entry fees for the year.  Paying that much to Novice will just make the sand bagging even worse for next year.  "Don't kick me out unless I have to, and then I'll put up a huge fight" mentality.  Time to make that a one year and done class if you are going to keep going with this MEGA thing.


----------



## young gunna

Well pat novice had the biggest payouts becauseit had the most people to pay in! The most participants. But I agree with what u said about sandbagging.


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> What happened to the huge payouts?   I heard $500-1000 being paid out to even the upper classes (Semi, Unlimited, Open A) and I don't even think they got enough back to cover their entry fees for the year.  Paying that much to Novice will just make the sand bagging even worse for next year.  "Don't kick me out unless I have to, and then I'll put up a huge fight" mentality.  Time to make that a one year and done class if you are going to keep going with this MEGA thing.



You ever heard the old saying "only believe half of what you see, and nothing of what you hear"? Participation was high for the first year, but some anticipated amounts were not reached because participation was lower in some of the upper classes. Obviously, you didn't participate, among others, (and I'm not ragging on you about that) that dismissed the first year of MEGA, and I realize distance and the $$ of gas had a lot to do with that. According to the figures announced at the shoot, upwards of $10,000 was raised, between sponsor money and entry fees for the year. BUT, that building wasn't free, neither were the expenses for running the MEGA for the entire year. There ain't no free lunch. With higher participation, higher payouts are possible. As far as the "sandbagging" stuff, that point has been hashed out more than one time, and it is a one year class, but based on ASA rules.Besides, this is the first year, so that would make it a one year deal right?? It is hard to have a SOY program, if one or more top shooters are moved out before year's end. That follows ASA rules pretty closely, with the exception of SOY in Novice and "C".
All I have to say, overall, it was a great year for the MEGA circuit, and it can only be better next time. And I'm pulling for a next time, along with several others I know. Only those on the inside looking out know how the year progressed, and I'm hoping some shooters that were on the outside looking in this season, will at least give it a shot next time, instead of staying on the outside offering suggestions on how to do it better.


----------



## bowsmith

So what was the payout at each of the tournaments then?  Or is this the only payout for the year?  I can go shoot Open Money at our locals, pay $20 and make over $100 at just one shoot.  With the MEGA you pay $25 each shoot (9 shoot required) and get back $300??  That's a bunch of crap!  Where is the $10,000 that was raised?  $6163 was paid out.  There were $4000 worth of expenses?  Come on guys...


----------



## young gunna

There were still payouts every week pat! Out of the 25 dollars 10 went to the club 10 went to paybacks and 5 went into the MEGA pot! So we still won actually more than that because 1st and 2nd was payed back every week! I think it was well worth it! U gotta come to one to understand!


----------



## Bell_Man

How come the mega staff was allowed to shoot for the money in the open tournament on Sunday? It seemed to me they would have a advantage. I know the guy who won Novice $135 had a staff shirt on and was working the range when I got there.


----------



## Robbie101

Bell_Man said:


> How come the mega staff was allowed to shoot for the money in the open tournament on Sunday? It seemed to me they would have a advantage. I know the guy who won Novice $135 had a staff shirt on and was working the range when I got there.



We had no advantage. After we shot Saturday. All of the targets were moved around, yardage was changed and etc... The Open shoot was open to anyone and everyone. We just happen to just early so we could work after that. 


To me, no matter if you know the yardage or not, you still have to Make the shot!!!! Shoot, in Columbus, I had the lead after the first day and blew it on Sunday and new the yardages on both days and it was outside so there was plenty of light.


For me, the mega has been a great experience. I have enjoyed every minute of it. There was a lot of hard work put into the mega this year. A lot of sweat, blood and prolly even a few tears. We as an archery family need to continue to grow as one instead of picking apart one another. Without one another in this game, who do we have? Ourselves! Don't sound like a lot of fun to me.


Bowsmith, Yes, there were pay outs at each shoot. If you placed at a shoot over at any range, they payed out just like you guys do. The extra 5 bucks went into the shooter of the year pot. That should have worked as an incentive for all of us to work harder, grow, and to shoot better and as far as I know, it did! We all got better as the year went along. 


101


----------



## gator19

*to much judgement*



bowsmith said:


> So what was the payout at each of the tournaments then?  Or is this the only payout for the year?  I can go shoot Open Money at our locals, pay $20 and make over $100 at just one shoot.  With the MEGA you pay $25 each shoot (9 shoot required) and get back $300??  That's a bunch of crap!  Where is the $10,000 that was raised?  $6163 was paid out.  There were $4000 worth of expenses?  Come on guys...



well for someone that hasnt been to one of our shoots you have alot of opinions dont really see why you are concerned about the money you didnt win but just to ease your mind 900 for the building 500 sat drawing 500 sunday drawing 985 shooter of the year shirts 85 tropheys thats just what i know so that leaves about 1000 that i dont know about nor do i care but it will all be posted later for the ones that want to count every penny 

know my opinion until you are part of this great thing we are trying to build here with our starting and growing pains and bumps we dont need your opinion so butt out


----------



## Bell_Man

Robbie101 said:


> We had no advantage. After we shot Saturday. All of the targets were moved around, yardage was changed and etc... The Open shoot was open to anyone and everyone. We just happen to just early so we could work after that.



How you can say you didnt have a advantage? First you get to walk the range all day. Second you were able to adjust for the lighting. For people who just shot on sunday had no idea of the lighting issue. Third you were able to get a close up of each targets scoring rings.

Even if the yardage was changed you were still able to walk the distance of the range.

Come on guy!!!


----------



## Robbie101

We shot First so that we would not know the yardage is what im saying. We did not start walking the range until after we shot. That was the major reasoning for shooting first so that we would not know any yardages!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## young gunna

Hey yall its all over! I for one had a blast this year! Lets just sit back and reflect on a good year! Its too late to complain  now anyway!


----------



## j_hughes113

I personally was very dissapointed with the whole experience.  First off that was the most unorganized shoot that I think I have ever been to. There were way to many people shooting in way to little space.  I was also very dissapointed in the payback.  I was told by several of the MEGA staff that payback for shooter of the year would be around $1000 and that if the five dollars didn't add up to that much that sponsor money would.  What happened to that?  I understand that it was the first year for MEGA but I'm pretty sure that it will be the last for me.  It's to far from the house to the shoots every weekend not to get the payback that I was told would be there.


----------



## Silver Mallard

I for one didn't participate this year due to scheduling conflicts, but I can tell you that Robert, Steve and Ginger did a heck of a job organizing this event. It may have not have turned out like it was supposed to, But hey! this was the first year for it! Give' em a break! Just a reminder to all who want to criticize, *They didn't have to put this thing on! *They have shops that they have to run. They took time away from their families and businesses to put this thing together for us, and I think that all involved deserve a round of applause and pat on the back. It takes alot of time and money put an event together like this. Congrats to all!!!!!!

BTW. Cory and Danny, you guys did some awesome shooting this year!!!!!!!!
Congrats to you both!

Dave


----------



## Robbie101

Silver Mallard said:


> I for one didn't participate this year due to scheduling conflicts, but I can tell you that Robert, Steve and Ginger did a heck of a job organizing this event. It may have not have turned out like it was supposed to, But hey! this was the first year for it! Give' em a break! Just a reminder to all who want to criticize, *They didn't have to put this thing on! *They have shops that they have to run. They took time away from their families and businesses to put this thing together for us, and I think that all involved deserve a round of applause and pat on the back. It takes alot of time and money put an event together like this. Congrats to all!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dave





Dead on Brother, dead on!!!!! 


Some people just don't realize just how much work and money goes into this stuff. Banners, Plaques, building fee's, advertising, gas, $1000.00 in raffles, all the goodies that was on the tables, target stands and etc.....

Before some people go to bashing, they ought to just put there selves into the places of Robert, Ginger and Steve and kinda try to look at it from there eyes. I know myself that one person on here burnt up $300.00 in fuel just back in forth transporting and such. 


Also, Cory, your dead on to bud. Its over you all. Instead of criticizing. We should be thinking of ways to make it better. Some people just blow my mind man. The more I think about it, the more ill i get. I mean, if you have not tried to set one of these shoots up, tare it down, store it, and then to do it all over again. You just do not know how much it takes to put it all on. 


I know for a fact that 8 point is still in the hole. We have done 4 shoots and still have not gotten into the clear. I can put it on paper and show you!

Lets all stop with the criticizing, stop the bickering, stop the whining like a bunch of 3 year old lil pansy's, man up, and make this thing better for our selves in stead of posting a bunch of negative junk on the web. This is high school crap!!!!!!!!!

Nuff Said!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie101

Bell_Man said:


> How you can say you didnt have a advantage? First you get to walk the range all day. Second you were able to adjust for the lighting. For people who just shot on sunday had no idea of the lighting issue. Third you were able to get a close up of each targets scoring rings.
> 
> Even if the yardage was changed you were still able to walk the distance of the range.
> 
> Come on guy!!!




I made no adjustments, due to the fact there were none i could make. I had no light on either day. 

Also, after shooting about 30 shoots this year, we all had a good idea where the rings where on the targets any how.


----------



## Bell_Man

If you were  someone who was not part of the mega and was shooting for the first time on sunday and saw the prize money go to a mega staffer what would you think? 

The mega folks did a great job on the course and their hard work has been reconized.

So you telling me that none of the folks that set the course won the open money? Because that is not what I was told. Put yourself in others peoples shoes and think about. I guess next year ill just have to volunteer.


----------



## young gunna

*Whoa!*

We have had way too much contreversy this year! But 90% was so uneccesary! It just overshadowed the hard work that was put in by everyone! Noone had any kind of advantage because none of us knew what to expect. We all wre cramped and we all had to deal with low light conditions! Thats what makes a good archer being prepared for anything! The scoring rings are the same on all mckenzie targets whether inside or out! So how bout we take a minute and think about all the hard work that went into it before we bad mouth things! because last year we didnt have a MEGA! After the Classic that was it! Cmon fellas!


P.S. Bell Man I can give you some lessons for a fee! LOL


----------



## waits

I see that there are alot of differing opinions on the MEGA. I will say that the best part of the Perry tournament for me was seeing everybody put there past problems aside and handle things in a good way. All the talk and hear say that has been going around was put to bed. People shook hands and congratulated each other on thier acheivments this year. If you did not shot Mega this year than you probably don't know how things were supposed to go. I for one enjoyed the opportunity to have so many tournaments close to the house. I hope more people shoot the Mega trail next year and see exactly what it feels like to have the chance to make hundreds of new friends. We are all in this because we love the sport.


----------



## gator19

*hey*



Bell_Man said:


> How you can say you didnt have a advantage? First you get to walk the range all day. Second you were able to adjust for the lighting. For people who just shot on sunday had no idea of the lighting issue. Third you were able to get a close up of each targets scoring rings.
> 
> Even if the yardage was changed you were still able to walk the distance of the range.
> 
> Come on guy!!!



dude sorry but i had the same disadvantages as you and everyone else i hate that you feel that way but just to let you know i was not aloud on that range for set up or for changeing for the open because i was a shooter. the only time i was allowed to go all threw the range was to take it down and haul it off.


----------



## Robbie101

No bud, the ones that Sat the course after Saturday's Mega shoot did not win the money. The guy that one first place now has 3 titles under his belt. He was not allowed to change the range after the mega shoot nor was I. Big John helped rearrange the course but he only shot for fun, no cash!!!! I got second and have done pretty well this year considering the things i have encountered. I do not know the fella that got third but he shot well to!!!! Im not trying to be ill at you bud. I understand that a few were at a disadvantage due to us that have shot all year long. But, on the flip side of that, what do you expect, to come in and beat some of the best. (im not saying that i am, just making a statement)


Again, the ones that moved targets, set yardages and such did not win the money on Sunday. I left as soon as the mega shoot was over to go hang with family. Dewayne left to eat. The others such as Big John shot for fun!!!!! When we got there Sunday, that was the first time that we had shot those targets at those yardages. 

If you would like to call me so i can try to explain a lil better, pm me a ill give you the cell number!!!! Ginger, Robert and Steve all made it clear to us on Tuesday that if we were to help run the shoots that we could not help rearrange the targets and such and that we would have to shoot early due to people saying we would know the yardage!!!!! We judged those targets just as we have done all year!!!!


----------



## gator19

*tj*



waits said:


> I see that there are alot of differing opinions on the MEGA. I will say that the best part of the Perry tournament for me was seeing everybody put there past problems aside and handle things in a good way. All the talk and hear say that has been going around was put to bed. People shook hands and congratulated each other on thier acheivments this year. If you did not shot Mega this year than you probably don't know how things were supposed to go. I for one enjoyed the opportunity to have so many tournaments close to the house. I hope more people shoot the Mega trail next year and see exactly what it feels like to have the chance to make hundreds of new friends. We are all in this because we love the sport.



well tj you said it. the friendships and the talents that me and my son have gained this year. are the best things that has happened to us. like you said its like family you have your bumps but when it comes down to it we all stood together, for each other no matter what. i am in it for the long haul heart and soul. i would like to give my deepest thanks to robert ginger and steve.


----------



## Big John

I shot for fun, I moved the range for the open and did not shoot for $$. I did shoot just to see how it was but didn't trun in a score.


----------



## young gunna

Just shut up and


----------



## Big John

gunna get some pins and I will be on you like white on rice LOL


----------



## gator19

*no*



Big John said:


> gunna get some pins and I will be on you like white on rice LOL



no let him stay with that scope because i am coming to get him


----------



## Big John

I want to say thanks to everyone, for everything thay did. The list is long. so I'm not going to name everyone.  but THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU.


----------



## Big John

For me it's time to KILL somthing.


----------



## gator19

*me to*



Big John said:


> For me it's time to KILL somthing.



big john thankyou and your welcome enjoyed it.

time to shoot something that bleeds


----------



## dgmeadows

*Much appreciation for lots of hard work....*

There seems to be a lot of second guessing by people that were not involved or even active participants in the MEGA throughout the year.   As someone that did compete throughout the year (as did my daughter) but was not involved in the admin, I can agree that things were not necessarily perfect and some things were not done the way I would do them if I were in charge. BUT -
I will also say that WE ALL OWE GINGER, STEVE & ROBERT, AS WELL AS THE REST OF THE PARTIES THAT HELPED PUT THE MEGA SERIES & CHAMPIONSHIP TOGETHER A HUGE THANK YOU !  They worked very hard to put together this opportunity for us archery enthusiasts to get together and do what we love.  

I am sure that we have all learned quite a bit and we will hopefully put that knowledge to good use in making proper adjustments for next year; I am hopeful that my schedule  will allow me the opportunity to provide input and assistance towards making the MEGA better for next year.  I would respectfully suggest that those of you that are second guessing from the outside or as an occasional participant would provide some constructive suggestions rather than just casting stones and making accusations and disparaging remarks.   

If enough negative energy is thrown at Ginger, Steve & Robert, they might just decide not to fool with MEGA or anything like it again.  Then, where would we be ?  Back to searching for a place to shoot, and I don't think any of us want that.

I had a roller coaster year with my own shooting skills and results, but the best part has been meeting so many great folks, and especially seeing my daughter Ciara enjoying herself so much.  Everyone associated with MEGA has encouraged Ciara and made her feel welcome.  I think the relationships formed and the opportunities provided to get new archers into the sport, young & old, are far more important than the amounts of the payouts.


----------



## young gunna

Hey Big john and Dwayne dont get too ahead I didnt start in C! i won outtta novice! Im pretty tough wit pins too! Ima bring my huntin setup to 8point!


----------



## Bell_Man

R0b 101 get your panties out a a wad! If you would have replied on post eight to my question that none of the staffers that won  helped set the range all would have been good, but you didn't. All I was saying when you see pay outs go to staffers ones mind will wonder. Especially when one of the staff was saying that "they had been there all night setting the course".  

I believe you, and could care less now. Maybe you should let one of the admins answer questions. As far as I know you're just some jabrone sitting behind a computer.

Nexy year may be better.

Good luck in all your archery adventures sir!


----------



## big game

I would like to thank everyone who in any way helped with the MEGA shoot on sat. and sun. I know it was a lot of work,more work than others may think or know.  so my hat is off to you all.


----------



## Hunterrs

I would like to say thank you to Steve, Robert, Ginger, John, Dewayne, Mr Hillsman, and all the other people that made this thing work.  Werent too many people helping break it down.  I can't imagine how much time and gas you spent running up and down 75 last week.  Sure it was inside.  Sure the targets were dark.   We all shot the same course.  Congratulations to all the winners and thank you to all the volunteers.


----------



## Donzi

Thanks to everyone for putting this on.  I enjoyed shooting yesterday and even got to take a little $$ home at the end and didnot shoot at or hit any 14 mainly b/c I didnot see any scoring rings with the naked eye on any target but the lighting was the same for everyone.  Put the pin where you think the 10 ring ought to be and let er rip!!!!


----------



## Robbie101

*Wow, Wait a min, I never got Nasty now! You did!!!*



Bell_Man said:


> R0b 101 get your panties out a a wad! If you would have replied on post eight to my question that none of the staffers that won  helped set the range all would have been good, but you didn't. All I was saying when you see pay outs go to staffers ones mind will wonder. Especially when one of the staff was saying that "they had been there all night setting the course".
> 
> I believe you, and could care less now. Maybe you should let one of the admins answer questions. As far as I know you're just some jabrone sitting behind a computer.
> 
> Nexy year may be better.
> 
> Good luck in all your archery adventures sir!





Hey bud, First of all. I never got negative with you, and I answered the Questions the way I saw them.

But, considering you gotta lil nasty with it and you think I maybe some lil jabrone behind some computer.

Well, check this, I ain't. So, here is what i propose to you. You want the  $135.00 Pot, well, lets shoot for it. Because the way i see it, I walked out of there with a lil more cash in hand then you did. May I ask what place you came in? Where did you finish?

So come on, grab your bow, arrows, and what ever else you may need, and lets see who's pantys are in a wad. I was only trying to explain what happened and how it went down and now this. So, come get your 135.00!!!!!!!

Christian Bow Hunters Shoot on Saturday. Ill be there around 2! I have to shoot in a certain group, but im sure Joe can find you a place to drop in!!!!!



Now, I am not for one to get on a computer and just flat call some one out. There has been plenty of post on this site where I could have, but just chose to let all alone and go on!!!! Well, I'm calling you out!!! Win, loose or draw.............

Lets do this!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie101

Robbie101 said:


> We had no advantage. After we shot Saturday. All of the targets were moved around, yardage was changed and etc... The Open shoot was open to anyone and everyone. We just happen to just early so we could work after that.
> 
> 
> To me, no matter if you know the yardage or not, you still have to Make the shot!!!! Shoot, in Columbus, I had the lead after the first day and blew it on Sunday and new the yardages on both days and it was outside so there was plenty of light.
> 
> 
> For me, the mega has been a great experience. I have enjoyed every minute of it. There was a lot of hard work put into the mega this year. A lot of sweat, blood and prolly even a few tears. We as an archery family need to continue to grow as one instead of picking apart one another. Without one another in this game, who do we have? Ourselves! Don't sound like a lot of fun to me.
> 
> 
> Bowsmith, Yes, there were pay outs at each shoot. If you placed at a shoot over at any range, they payed out just like you guys do. The extra 5 bucks went into the shooter of the year pot. That should have worked as an incentive for all of us to work harder, grow, and to shoot better and as far as I know, it did! We all got better as the year went along.
> 
> 
> 101





O, and there is your answer to question number 8!!!


----------



## bowsmith

j_hughes113 said:


> I personally was very dissapointed with the whole experience.  First off that was the most unorganized shoot that I think I have ever been to. There were way to many people shooting in way to little space.  I was also very dissapointed in the payback.  I was told by several of the MEGA staff that payback for shooter of the year would be around $1000 and that if the five dollars didn't add up to that much that sponsor money would.  What happened to that?  I understand that it was the first year for MEGA but I'm pretty sure that it will be the last for me.  It's to far from the house to the shoots every weekend not to get the payback that I was told would be there.



So no one wants to address this post??   He's not the only one who received far less than what they were told they were going to get.


----------



## Hunterrs

bowsmith said:


> So no one wants to address this post??   He's not the only one who received far less than what they were told they were going to get.



Why do you have nothing but negative things to say about the MEGA?  I thought archery was about promoting the sport.


----------



## Robbie101

I can't, or I would. I can not personally say what he was told. I hate he is upset though because I personally know that every worked there but off this year for US!!!!!!!!!!!!

Agreed Mr. Robert


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> So no one wants to address this post??   He's not the only one who received far less than what they were told they were going to get.



I most certainly will address this post, if no one else has seen it yet. Justin did great all year, judging by the MEGA site scores for each venue. BUT, with only 4 shooters in "A" the pot couldn't have built up too much. But the MEGA site only shows the participants who were paying the $5 for the MEGA pot, it doesn't show how many "A" shooters there were at each tournament. I don't know how many tourneys he won, but I bet it was more than a few. Justin can flat out shoot, and I'm sure he took home a few dollars from each tournament.
As far as what "they were told they would get", why not just send a pm to the ones that did the "telling" and quit whining about it on here? I have no dog in this hunt, other than the fact that I enjoyed my first year immensely,because after Augusta it's obvious I forgot how to shoot!  But it seems to me that if you or anyone else has questions about how things were done,why not go straight to the source and ask them instead of dragging it out any further?? 

And to you Justin, I made sure to speak to you on the way out Sat, and I think I congratulated you on your shooting this year, at least I think I did! You shot well, and acted the gentleman the whole year, and I regret not speaking to you before then. I never heard anything about "payouts" so I can't say anything for certain myself. I do understand about the distance, it's a good ways for you to come, but we're all glad you did! Was the shoot a little unorganized?? Maybe, but it was the first time anything like that had been attempted in that kind of setting. The previous years archery shoots at the Buckarama were totally different. And there has to be a first time to see what needs to be changed for the next time. I for one hope to see you there next time!!!

As far as anymore outside "help", I understand where you are coming from. I think the Falcons would do much better if they would listen to me from my recliner!!!


----------



## Miss Ginger

bowsmith said:


> So no one wants to address this post??   He's not the only one who received far less than what they were told they were going to get.




Yeah... I am gonna address it....

First, where have you been all year.. exactly how much time and support and money did you say you had invested in MEGA?.. to be such an instant authority on who got what where and when? Where was your imput... suggestions, ideas, etc. how many MEGA meetings did you attend to address your concerns about how we were running our tournaments? And were exactly were your constructructive ideas all year long to help to insure that we didn't make mistakes, or cheat anyone out of money as your posts seems to be eluding to?

Second... you really need to take a breath and let the dust settle on this event some before you spout off... about things that you have NO vested interest in....and NO inside information about....

I have just arrived home from the MEGA in Perry.. after one of the most grueling weeks in a long time.. a week that we three spent trying to provide the archers of middle Georgia a fun and exciting archery activity... we all think that we succeeded...sounds like most here agree...

Did we get the whole thing right? Probably not... if we decide to have another run at it next year will we get the whole thing right again, probably not... but, we will do our very best to try to.......as we did this year....

every major archery organization out there today has to deal with the squeaky wheel archer... we know only too well about those of that love to spend time on the internet (usually under secret names so as not to be identified) offering opinions about things that they are not necessarly well informed about are out there....

We 3 at MEGA were committed fully for the entire year, to do our very best to provide an honest and fair archery event for everyone, we feel we have done that...in spite of our "rookie" mistakes..

If the archery community in Georgia wishes to have MEGA back they will say so... by showing up for our shoots, by supporting us with good, positive suggestions, (which we welcome), by offering to be there to help when needed...if they don't.... well... the 3 of us can rest knowing that we accomplished a long, tiring, and personally expensive job well done...we all did all that we could (at a great lost to all of us financially, I might add) to be honest and fair in every way we could... and irregardless of your opinons ... to which I might add, you are surely entitled to...I am proud to have been associated with such fine people as the MEGA allowed me to meet this year... 

Thanks from the bottom of my heart to all that supported us... 

Miss Ginger


----------



## alligood729

Hunterrs said:


> Why do you have nothing but negative things to say about the MEGA?  I thought archery was about promoting the sport.



Thank you Robert, and I wonder if Jeff is reading any of this. Seems the "smack" runs in both directions, huh???


----------



## alligood729

Miss Ginger said:


> Yeah... I am gonna address it....
> 
> First, where have you been all year.. exactly how much time and support and money did you say you had invested in MEGA?.. to be such an instant authority on who got what where and when? Where was your imput... suggestions, ideas, etc. how many MEGA meetings did you attend to address your concerns about how we were running our tournaments? And were exactly were your constructructive ideas all year long to help to insure that we didn't make mistakes, or cheat anyone out of money as your posts seems to be eluding to?
> 
> Second... you really need to take a breath and let the dust settle on this event some before you spout off... about things that you have NO vested interest in....and NO inside information about....
> 
> I have just arrived home from the MEGA in Perry.. after one of the most grueling weeks in a long time.. a week that we three spent trying to provide the archers of middle Georgia a fun and exciting archery activity... we all think that we succeeded...sounds like most here agree...
> 
> Did we get the whole thing right? Probably not... if we decide to have another run at it next year will we get the whole thing right again, probably not... but, we will do our very best to try to.......as we did this year....
> 
> every major archery organization out there today has to deal with the squeaky wheel archer... we know only too well about those of that love to spend time on the internet (usually under secret names so as not to be identified) offering opinions about things that they are not necessarly well informed about are out there....
> 
> We 3 at MEGA were committed fully for the entire year, to do our very best to provide an honest and fair archery event for everyone, we feel we have done that...in spite of our "rookie" mistakes..
> 
> If the archery community in Georgia wishes to have MEGA back they will say so... by showing up for our shoots, by supporting us with good, positive suggestions, (which we welcome), by offering to be there to help when needed...if they don't.... well... the 3 of us can rest knowing that we accomplished a long, tiring, and personally expensive job well done...we all did all that we could (at a great lost to all of us financially, I might add) to be honest and fair in every way we could... and irregardless of your opinons ... to which I might add, you are surely entitled to...I am proud to have been associated with such fine people as the MEGA allowed me to meet this year...
> 
> Thanks from the bottom of my heart to all that supported us...
> 
> Miss Ginger



You go Ginger!!!


----------



## badcompany

Bell_Man said:


> How come the mega staff was allowed to shoot for the money in the open tournament on Sunday? It seemed to me they would have a advantage. I know the guy who won Novice $135 had a staff shirt on and was working the range when I got there.



I am no admin but I do have something to say about the shoot. I helped set the range along with BigJohn, Robert, his son, and others that I don't know their names. I can assure you that Robbie nor Dwayne had anything to do with setting those targets. The only thing that made them "staffers" as you called them was a t-shirt they wore so people would know who to come to for some help and keep things safe for everyone shooting.
The lighting was the same for everyone. The rings were the same for everyone. The distances were the same for everyone. The only advantage they had was they practice, practice, and more practice. I hope this will ease your mind a little about the situation. I have learned a long time ago that people like to tell us things just to get stuff stirred up. Its possible that is what happened when you were given the information about the "staffers".       Scott


----------



## Robbie101

Scott, Thank you bud!!!!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

bowsmith said:


> So no one wants to address this post??   He's not the only one who received far less than what they were told they were going to get.



you sure do cry alot to not have nothing to do with it or had nothing to do with it we had fun no matter what the m oney was all we ever here from you is that you can shoot 20 yards ihave afour year old that can do that  you must shoot in your house 20 yard max come on to bushes lets see what you can do I will tell you how far they are.  you must be a nats a.. from making a million from bowtec .sounds like you should come shoot in the bush i will arrange for you to shoot with the senior eagles if it is over 20 yards we will get the kids to tell you so you dont shoot to low with your 600 grain arrow otherwise  you should have made the rules for the mega your personality nobody would have been involved  :COME IN:


----------



## gator19

*Mr Bowsmith*

MR. BOWSMITH I have had to sit here and watch you bash us all day at one time i think i told you to butt out. But still you stir the pot. What is your problem ? When you put your money , blood ,sweat , and tears into the M.E.G.A as i and alot of others have maybe you can voice you opinion until then SHUTUP!!!!


----------



## wyoming

yeah what he said


----------



## Robbie101

wwhhhooooooo


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

gator19 said:


> I have had to sit here and watch you bash us all day at one time i think i told you to butt out. But still you stir the pot. What is your problem ? When you put your money , blood ,sweat , and tears into the M.E.G.A as i and alot of others have maybe you can voice you opinion until then SHUTUP!!!!



he is gonna let his puppy mouth overload his ...


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

*bowsmith*

where did you go we didnt make you cry did we it will be ok i promise


----------



## hound dog

Yall need to chill out.

Yall are just lucky that I did not shoot on Sun. and give a 10pts up to start off.


----------



## alligood729

gator19 said:


> MR. BOWSMITH I have had to sit here and watch you bash us all day at one time i think i told you to butt out. But still you stir the pot. What is your problem ? When you put your money , blood ,sweat , and tears into the M.E.G.A as i and alot of others have maybe you can voice you opinion until then SHUTUP!!!!





Kool Hand Luke said:


> he is gonna let his puppy mouth overload his ...



Easy boys!!! :


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

who are you super dog or the gon police ruff ruff ruff


----------



## hound dog

Kool Hand Luke said:


> who are you super dog or the gon police ruff ruff ruff


----------



## young gunna

Hey! Man lets all us MEGA folks just go up to the Chicken House and beat em at spots! Show em how real we are! Since they seem to be soooooo uppidy! The whiners are mad cause the cant hang! Ya Digg?


----------



## alligood729

Kool Hand Luke said:


> who are you super dog or the gon police ruff ruff ruff



I hope you're talkin to Pound Pu.......I mean Houndoggy!!! cause I sure ain't no GON police!!!


----------



## Robbie101

Im glad you were not there Jody............. Gave me a chance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> I hope you're talkin to Pound Pu.......I mean Houndoggy!!! cause I sure ain't no GON police!!!



I love you too man.


----------



## alligood729

Kool Hand Luke said:


> you sure do cry alot to not have nothing to do with it or had nothing to do with it we had fun no matter what the m oney was all we ever here from you is that you can shoot 20 yards ihave afour year old that can do that  you must shoot in your house 20 yard max come on to bushes lets see what you can do I will tell you how far they are.  you must be a nats a.. from making a million from bowtec .sounds like you should come shoot in the bush i will arrange for you to shoot with the senior eagles if it is over 20 yards we will get the kids to tell you so you dont shoot to low with your 600 grain arrow otherwise  you should have made the rules for the mega your personality nobody would have been involved  :COME IN:



Right now, I'm scared to shoot against your 4 year old!!!


----------



## wyoming

what is this love connection


----------



## alligood729

wyoming said:


> what is this love connection



Wrong channel!!!


----------



## Robbie101

Im just tired of being beat by Dewayne......I gotta figure out a way to beat him.........Maybe cut the tires to his truck or something, but, that would not work either, b.c then i would not have a ride.............lol


----------



## Robbie101

Man, this post has about as much interest as the Moe post!!!!!!


----------



## wyoming

all you have to do is break the pencil


----------



## hound dog

wyoming said:


> what is this love connection



Now do get that started there was nothing meant by that

he is just my brother from another mother.


----------



## wyoming

it is what it is


----------



## Hunterrs

Lots of people watchin.


----------



## alligood729

Hunterrs said:


> Lots of people watchin.



You got that right!!!


----------



## Robbie101

That would not change anything....... Trust........Just shoot with him, He'll show ya...........


----------



## hound dog

Robbie101 said:


> That would not change anything....... Trust........Just shoot with him, He'll show ya...........


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

boys looks like mr 20 yard man has left the building


----------



## gator19

*Notice*

To All You Non M.e.g.a Shooters That Talk Your Trash Come To The Shoot On 8/30/08 At 8 Point Archery Lets See What You Got!!!!  All Bets Available {bowsmith} You Wont Be Shooting Me But Against My 12 Year Old. The Hoyt Man !!!!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

gator19 said:


> To All You Non M.e.g.a Shooters That Talk Your Trash Come To The Shoot On 8/30/08 At 8 Point Archery Lets See What You Got!!!!  All Bets Available {bowsmith} You Wont Be Shooting Me But Against My 12 Year Old. The Hoyt Man !!!!!



I will put my thousand on the kid heres your chance million dollar bowsmith


----------



## alligood729

Kool Hand Luke said:


> boys looks like mr 20 yard man has left the building



I thought that was Elvis!!!


----------



## hound dog

gator19 said:


> To All You Non M.e.g.a Shooters That Talk Your Trash Come To The Shoot On 8/30/08 At 8 Point Archery Lets See What You Got!!!!  All Bets Available {bowsmith} You Wont Be Shooting Me But Against My 12 Year Old. The Hoyt Man !!!!!



You don't need to make your kid do your dirty work for you.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

hound dog see if you can sniff him out      he is back


----------



## wyoming

elvis has left the building


----------



## gator19

*Listen To Whos Typing*



wyoming said:


> all you have to do is break the pencil



BOY LOOK WHOS CALLING THE KETTLE BLACK NOW


----------



## rockdawg

gator19 said:


> To All You Non M.e.g.a Shooters That Talk Your Trash Come To The Shoot On 8/30/08 At 8 Point Archery Lets See What You Got!!!!  All Bets Available {bowsmith} You Wont Be Shooting Me But Against My 12 Year Old. The Hoyt Man !!!!!





LET'S GET READY TO RUMBEEEEEEEELLLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729

Kool Hand Luke said:


> hound dog see if you can sniff him out      he is back



He can't tonight, Angie has him on his leash!!!


----------



## wyoming

hound dogs gennerly sniff butts


----------



## gator19

*Hey*



Robbie101 said:


> That would not change anything....... Trust........Just shoot with him, He'll show ya...........



HE HAD TO SHOOT WITH ME SAT AND HE HAD THE PENCIL


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

which way did he go    which way did he go


----------



## Robbie101

Uhhh OOOOOO.......



Side pots anyone........... O yea, and Bell man dude, bring yours to now....... I would like to give you a chance to win some of your money back bud!!!!!!!!!! O yea, you can even come set the course, so We want be accused of knowing yardage, walking the range and etc.......


----------



## hound dog

wyoming said:


> hound dogs gennerly sniff butts



That is not very nice.


----------



## Robbie101

Ahhhhhh


----------



## alligood729

hound dog said:


> That is not very nice.



It sure ain't, ok, who are you wyoming???


----------



## Robbie101

I say after the 8 point shoot on the 30th, we all go out fur some beers........


----------



## gator19

*Hey*



alligood729 said:


> It sure ain't, ok, who are you wyoming???



THAT BE MR TED


----------



## wyoming

gator19  i am impressed with your shooting this year when i first met you, you had just broke even, you and your son have done very well. i enjoyed shooting with you, buck and john, them boys got it cut out for themselves next year, again great shooting


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> He can't tonight, Angie has him on his leash!!!



You don't need to tell every one thanks


----------



## snakers

hound dog said:


> You don't need to make your kid do your dirty work for you.


why not? im his little wing man


----------



## alligood729

gator19 said:


> THAT BE MR TED



I should have guessed, with that midwestern accent and all!!!


----------



## wyoming

just trying to poke fun its all in good humor no hard feelings here you guys are great bunch of people.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS

Hey, sounds like all but 1 had fun.Maybe I'll try this thing next year!


----------



## snakers

*come on*

whats wrong bowsmith dont want to play anymore???


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> I should have guessed, with that midwestern accent and all!!!





I though he was a yank.


----------



## Robbie101

snakers said:


> why not? im his little wing man



Hey hey now, don't forget ol 101..........


----------



## wyoming

watch yourself


----------



## gator19

*Ted*



wyoming said:


> gator19  i am impressed with your shooting this year when i first met you, you had just broke even, you and your son have done very well. i enjoyed shooting with you, buck and john, them boys got it cut out for themselves next year, again great shooting



just like i said at the mega you made me the shooter i am because my goal was to catch you thanks


----------



## alligood729

BOSSOFTHEWOODS said:


> Hey, sounds like all but 1 had fun.Maybe I'll try this thing next year!



Come on brother, you will have fun too! Come on out to Robbie's shoot on the 30th, it's not too far from Newborn!!!


----------



## snakers

Robbie101 said:


> Hey hey now, don't forget ol 101..........


you too!!! wat you need done ol, robbie


----------



## Robbie101

O shoot, sorry Ted, I didn't that was you bud. I told farmer in a Pm to tell you congrats for me. I had family  up at the mega shoot and just as soon as it was over, we went to hang for a lil bit. We dont get to see one another but about 3 times a year...........

Again, congrats a very fine year bud!!!!!!!


----------



## poolgy

If you guys come shoot our tournament I will tell you the yardage and then you can blame everything else.  We will even have the hamburgers on the grill to help your feelings while you lick your wounds.


----------



## Robbie101

Do What????????


----------



## Robbie101

poolgy said:


> If you guys come shoot our tournament I will tell you the yardage and then you can blame everything else.  We will even have the hamburgers on the grill to help your feelings while you lick your wounds.



eww, Ouch, thats ruff rite there now......... What day bud?


----------



## wyoming

hey 101 no big deal congrats to you as well, great shooting on sunday.


----------



## poolgy

If you take the yardage excuse away then you get to compare real skill.  Some people just don't want to give up the crutch.


----------



## alligood729

poolgy said:


> If you guys come shoot our tournament I will tell you the yardage and then you can blame everything else.  We will even have the hamburgers on the grill to help your feelings while you lick your wounds.



If I remember correctly, the last one I attended, (Conyers, benefit shoot) one of our own 3drs had high score, and then went to Columbus, out shot 40 or so others, (professionals included) and walked away with new Bad Boy Buggy and trailer. I can't shoot on the same target with 5 of my 3D buddies again. We lost too many nocks and had too many torn fletchings!!


----------



## Robbie101

Thanks bud!!!!

So, what about the drinks guys.....

Alligood, I know you don't want any of those bud, But, ill buy ya a tea.....


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

bowsmith said:


> So no one wants to address this post??   He's not the only one who received far less than what they were told they were going to get.


have we talked about this subject enough yet for you mr 20 yard man


----------



## wyoming

that sounds greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## poolgy

We will give you a target to yourself if that the problem!  By the way congrats to Blake! I was on his target in Conyers and shot with him before that at Calloway. Way to go!!


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> If I remember correctly, the last one I attended, (Conyers, benefit shoot) one of our own 3drs had high score, and then went to Columbus and walked away with new Bad Boy Buggy and trailer. I can't shoot on the same target with 5 of my 3D buddies shooting at the same target. We lost too many nocks and had too many torn fletchings!!



I glad I brought a lot of arrows that night and if I remember someone had to barrow a few from a friend that shot on the same target.


----------



## Robbie101

I say lets do it, lets go end this year's mega with a drink or two, a few laughs, and then proceed to shooting something that bleeds....


----------



## Hunterrs

I think Blake went to bed.  He needs his beauty rest.  He is a great kid and I can't wait to see how he does next year.


----------



## Robbie101

I sure did....... Im going to be honest when I say that was some of the most fun I have had this year and not to mention that it was for a great cause!!!!!


----------



## rockdawg

Robbie101 said:


> I say lets do it, lets go end this year's mega with a drink or two, a few laughs, and then proceed to shooting something that bleeds....




OH YEA!!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

poolgy said:


> If you take the yardage excuse away then you get to compare real skill.  Some people just don't want to give up the crutch.



sounds like to me you need to keep building pools  teaching little clovers, if yardage isnt a skill what is it im sorry you cant do it


----------



## alligood729

Robbie101 said:


> I say lets do it, lets go end this year's mega with a drink or two, a few laughs, and then proceed to shooting something that bleeds....



The sweet tea you promised me sounds good, and I'm ready to hunt, but right now I've had enough fun for the evening, I'm going to sleep!!!


----------



## hound dog

Hunterrs said:


> I think Blake went to bed.  He needs his beauty rest.  He is a great kid and I can't wait to see how he does next year.



Bed that sounds grate so good night


----------



## Robbie101

Hunterrs said:


> I think Blake went to bed.  He needs his beauty rest.  He is a great kid and I can't wait to see how he does next year.



He really is. I really enjoy being around him. In a few years, that boy will put all of us to shame..........


----------



## Hunterrs

Robbie101 said:


> I say lets do it, lets go end this year's mega with a drink or two, a few laughs, and then proceed to shooting something that bleeds....




What about after the 8 point shoot?


----------



## snakers

i got to get off my mommy is making me go to bed now  she is no fun!!!


----------



## alligood729

Dog gone!!! Three pages!!! Whoda' thunk it?????


----------



## Miss Ginger

wyoming said:


> what is this love connection



Hey there you big goober..... whatsssssssss  uupppppp?


----------



## alligood729

Miss Ginger said:


> Hey there you big goober..... whatsssssssss  uupppppp?



He finally figured out how to use his trigger finger for something besides pulling the trigger!!!


----------



## Robbie101

Yup, listen to your mommy now...........













hey, id listen to her to!!!!!!!!


----------



## gator19

*hey*



Robbie101 said:


> He really is. I really enjoy being around him. In a few years, that boy will put all of us to shame..........



he already did that


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

wyoming said:


> what is this love connection



its at your house


----------



## JC280

young gunna said:


> Hey! Man lets all us MEGA folks just go up to the Chicken House and beat em at spots! Show em how real we are! Since they seem to be soooooo uppidy! The whiners are mad cause the cant hang! Ya Digg?





You all are more than welcome to come but............I don't think you will be going home with anything but an empty wallet and broken pride.


----------



## Hunterrs

gator19 said:


> he already did that



You got that right.


----------



## snakers

gator19 said:


> he already did that


thanks dad LOVE BLAKE!!


----------



## Hunterrs

Is it DEER season yet?


----------



## poolgy

Kool Hand Luke said:


> sounds like to me you need to keep building pools  teaching little clovers, if yardage isnt a skill what is it im sorry you cant do it



I know what I am good at!  Someone has to help build the jackpot for those that are good all around.  I would give up my spot on the line anyday to help teach clovers how to shoot.  Never under estimate the kids! Thats why we put them in different groups.


----------



## Hunterrs

snakers said:


> thanks dad LOVE BLAKE!!



Go to bed!!!!!!!  Don't make me come up there.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

JC280 said:


> You all are more than welcome to come but............I don't think you will be going home with anything but an empty wallet and broken pride.



talk is cheap whatever you want to do


----------



## bowsmith

Thanks to everyone for taking the high road.  I don't believe I was talking any smack.  I was asking for answers as to payouts and why people were told they were going to be paid more than they actually were.  I spent today on the phone with a few people, and although I got tied up at the office, I plan on talking to more tomorrow.  Let me break this down and cover things as quickly and broadly as I can, and then ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled program.

I believe I shot 8 3ds this year, 2 of which were national level shoots.  Why didn't I shoot the MEGA?  For one, I don't have the time.  I don't have a 9-5 job, and frequently work a month straight without a day off.  Why should I start a commitment, if I don't know that I can shoot the 9 or 10 required shoots throughout the year?

Secondly, I didn't see in the beginning how the large payout was going to be achieved, especially in Open A, which is the class I shoot for ASA.  Frankly, the only Open A shooters that shot in the MEGA circuit were from the North GA group of shooters anyways.  Even with the sponsorship money that was put in, I had to wonder how they were going to give the high payout that was supposed to be given, when there were 0-4 shooters at the first few MEGA shoots.  The MEGA is top heavy in the Novice, C, and Hunter classes, and doesn't provide the necessary payout for the long stake shooters.  If you want to draw some of the long stake shooters, give a guaranteed minimum payback in writing.

And for the little "smackdown" ya'll wanted on the 30th, I'm scheduled to be in Michigan from the 28th-1st.  Come on up to the chicken house, or one of the many spot shoots that happen each year in Conyers.  I'm not afraid to shoot from beyond 20 yards, and heck even 30 or 40.  Remember, I pony up the money to shoot in Open A at the ASAs.  Just because I'm from the Spottie Nation, it doesn't mean I don't know how to play the 3d game, and the mind games that come with it.

Now ya'll can go back to your regularly scheduled "smack talk".  I'm out for the night.


----------



## gator19

*hey*



JC280 said:


> You all are more than welcome to come but............I don't think you will be going home with anything but an empty wallet and broken pride.



you all come down here awe i forgot the only way you come down here is on the computer


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

poolgy said:


> I know what I am good at!  Someone has to help build the jackpot for those that are good all around.  I would give up my spot on the line anyday to help teach clovers how to shoot.  Never under estimate the kids! Thats why we put them in different groups.



I agree with the kid thing 100 percent I have kids to I just get tired of  hereing how good people are and you never see them anywhere but on this computer


----------



## wyoming

kool hand luke sometimes you are full of it


----------



## gator19

*what*



wyoming said:


> kool hand luke sometimes you are full of it



what do mean sometimes


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

wyoming said:


> kool hand luke sometimes you are full of it



the bad thing is smart guy i can back it up i promise bring your stuff lets go                        you to alligator man


----------



## poolgy

Kool Hand Luke said:


> I agree with the kid thing 100 percent I have kids to I just get tired of  hereing how good people are and you never see them anywhere but on this computer



I agree completely!!  I never shot 3D until this year and I have to say I really liked it.  I have a long way to go on yardage ability but it is a lot of fun.  We hold the Evans County 900 on the 30th as a fund raiser to get the year started for the kids.  We want the kids and their parents to put all they can into their own equipment and competition so we raise money elsewhere to cover targets, faces, trips, etc.  We would like to have some new faces to share the day.  Family style!


----------



## wyoming

its okay wally


----------



## JC280

gator19 said:


> you all come down here awe i forgot the only way you come down here is on the computer




Don't worry we are going to car pool and come down there and shoot some spots with you guys. You all will still go home with $0.00!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

poolgy said:


> I agree completely!!  I never shot 3D until this year and I have to say I really liked it.  I have a long way to go on yardage ability but it is a lot of fun.  We hold the Evans County 900 on the 30th as a fund raiser to get the year started for the kids.  We want the kids and their parents to put all they can into their own equipment and competition so we raise money elsewhere to cover targets, faces, trips, etc.  We would like to have some new faces to share the day.  Family style!



let me know im sure we can help raise some money for those young pups


----------



## gator19

*what*



Kool Hand Luke said:


> the bad thing is smarta.. i can back it up i promise bring your stuff lets go                        you to alligator man



what that your backing up its okay i was just playing


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

JC280 said:


> Don't worry we are going to car pool and come down there and shoot some spots with you guys. You all will still go home with $0.00!



ill buy your gas and whoever else if thats what is stopping you


----------



## wyoming

i need some gas money


----------



## Robbie101

Hey, am i invited to come get beat at the spots game..


----------



## gator19

*ha ha*



JC280 said:


> Don't worry we are going to car pool and come down there and shoot some spots with you guys. You all will still go home with $0.00!



yeah your right cause i dont shoot 20 yard spots


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> Thanks to everyone for taking the high road.  I don't believe I was talking any smack.  I was asking for answers as to payouts and why people were told they were going to be paid more than they actually were.  I spent today on the phone with a few people, and although I got tied up at the office, I plan on talking to more tomorrow.  Let me break this down and cover things as quickly and broadly as I can, and then ya'll can get back to your regularly scheduled program.
> 
> I believe I shot 8 3ds this year, 2 of which were national level shoots.  Why didn't I shoot the MEGA?  For one, I don't have the time.  I don't have a 9-5 job, and frequently work a month straight without a day off.  Why should I start a commitment, if I don't know that I can shoot the 9 or 10 required shoots throughout the year?
> 
> Secondly, I didn't see in the beginning how the large payout was going to be achieved, especially in Open A, which is the class I shoot for ASA.  Frankly, the only Open A shooters that shot in the MEGA circuit were from the North GA group of shooters anyways.  Even with the sponsorship money that was put in, I had to wonder how they were going to give the high payout that was supposed to be given, when there were 0-4 shooters at the first few MEGA shoots.  The MEGA is top heavy in the Novice, C, and Hunter classes, and doesn't provide the necessary payout for the long stake shooters.  If you want to draw some of the long stake shooters, give a guaranteed minimum payback in writing.
> 
> And for the little "smackdown" ya'll wanted on the 30th, I'm scheduled to be in Michigan from the 28th-1st.  Come on up to the chicken house, or one of the many spot shoots that happen each year in Conyers.  I'm not afraid to shoot from beyond 20 yards, and heck even 30 or 40.  Remember, I pony up the money to shoot in Open A at the ASAs.  Just because I'm from the Spottie Nation, it doesn't mean I don't know how to play the 3d game, and the mind games that come with it.
> 
> Now ya'll can go back to your regularly scheduled "smack talk".  I'm out for the night.



It wasn't what you said, but how you said it.


----------



## alligood729

wyoming said:


> i need some gas money



Me too!!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

wyoming said:


> i need some gas money



go to the i dont care store and tell them to put it on the account how much ever you need


----------



## gator19

*yeah*



Kool Hand Luke said:


> ill buy your gas and whoever else if thats what is stopping you



i will even help there to


----------



## fatboy BA

Out of all the things we endured this year, it all ended with a blast. All things set aside I myself had an extremely good time, well spent with all the good friends we all ended up being.If the other people don't know about our accomplishments this year, heck don't tell'em everything,let them wonder.Specially want to think Steve,Ginger,and Robert for everything they've done this year.THANK YOU!  {hounddog, blind hog finds something everyonce in a while}Ha Ha.


----------



## Robbie101

alligood729 said:


> Me too!!!



Thought you were going to bed there sir.........


----------



## wyoming

what the address to that store


----------



## alligood729

Robbie101 said:


> Thought you were going to bed there sir.........



And what might you be doing at the rest.. this time of night???


----------



## hayseedpaddy

Something to think about every expert was a beginner at some point.  Thanks to everybody who was involved with MEGA shoot this year.  This kind of series is what will make our sport grow.  All the hard work and sacrifice that was put into the MEGA has been seen by so many. Thank you again.

  This is my first year in archery.  I am only able to shoot about one tournament a month.  Mainly because I work on the weekends and also financially.   With this kind of series it makes it where I can shoot a different, good quality and well run tournament each month.  It sometimes takes this kind of series to the get excitement and the turn out the MEGA has seen this year.  It came with a few bumps and turns but it was  a great series.  I think we should all be thankful for the MEGA.

  I started watching this post last night.  I could not believe it went negative so quick.  My first thought was I can't wait to go to  a shoot put on by the negative people.  It would all be perfect the first time.  We would all get paid to show up because surely the money would just flow in for them.  I am sure you could see the scoring rings on the animals  in their building because they are such bright people.  They would have people to set the course that did not shoot. You know you can find somebody who just wants to set up a 3d course for something to do on the weekend for fun.  I guess you could go on and on.  I think that is enough.

I think we should all remember the good and fix the bad.  That way we will have great shoots and a great series to compete in for years to come.

One more thing for BOWSMITH AND REST ON THE NEGATIVE  ONES.  If you don't like the way it was run this year you can PUT YOUR WHITE PANT BACK ON AND GO BACK TO FIELD ARCHERY.(Not that there is any thing wrong with field archery.  I would like to try it someday but I am  not wearing  white pants)

My name is Paddy and I endorse this message.


----------



## alligood729

wyoming said:


> what the address to that store



What store might that be Mr. Ted???


----------



## poolgy

Kool Hand Luke said:


> let me know im sure we can help raise some money for those young pups



Anyone can view the thread on the Evans County 3rd Annual 900 round and get the info or they can email me at carl69eg@bellsouth.net

We also host an indoor tournament in January at the same facility complete with Homemade Brunswick Stew, Chili, etc.  Our indoor is the first tournament for many of the new kids coming on board each year.


----------



## wyoming

the store that farmer was talking about


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

wyoming said:


> what the address to that store



oh i forgot you can leave home till you put where your going in that gps I didnt mean to affend you I should not have said that since you cant read


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

poolgy said:


> Anyone can view the thread on the Evans County 3rd Annual 900 round and get the info or they can email me at carl69eg@bellsouth.net
> 
> We also host an indoor tournament in January at the same facility complete with Homemade Brunswick Stew, Chili, etc.  Our indoor is the first tournament for many of the new kids coming on board each year.



if i can help dude let me know


----------



## wyoming

i can read just fine do you think you can read between these lines


----------



## JC280

poolgy said:


> We also host an indoor tournament in January at the same facility complete with Homemade Brunswick Stew, Chili, etc.  Our indoor is the first tournament for many of the new kids coming on board each year.




This sound like a good place for all you MEGA's to put up or shut up PLUS IT IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE.


----------



## alligood729

wyoming said:


> i can read just fine do you think you can read between these lines


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

wyoming said:


> i can read just fine do you think you can read between these lines



i cant see ill see if i can get hound dog to sniff it out


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

JC280 said:


> This sound like a good place for all you MEGA's to put up or shut up PLUS IT IS FOR A GOOD CAUSE.



let us know we will come well drive a school bus and get our gas from that store


----------



## poolgy

hayseedpaddy said:


> Something to think about every expert was a beginner at some point.  Thanks to everybody who was involved with MEGA shoot this year.  This kind of series is what will make our sport grow.  All the hard work and sacrifice that was put into the MEGA has been seen by so many. Thank you again.
> 
> This is my first year in archery.  I am only able to shoot about one tournament a month.  Mainly because I work on the weekends and also financially.   With this kind of series it makes it where I can shoot a different, good quality and well run tournament each month.  It sometimes takes this kind of series to the get excitement and the turn out the MEGA has seen this year.  It came with a few bumps and turns but it was  a great series.  I think we should all be thankful for the MEGA.
> 
> I started watching this post last night.  I could not believe it went negative so quick.  My first thought was I can't wait to go to  a shoot put on by the negative people.  It would all be perfect the first time.  We would all get paid to show up because surely the money would just flow in for them.  I am sure you could see the scoring rings on the animals  in their building because they are such bright people.  They would have people to set the course that did not shoot. You know you can find somebody who just wants to set up a 3d course for something to do on the weekend for fun.  I guess you could go on and on.  I think that is enough.
> 
> I think we should all remember the good and fix the bad.  That way we will have great shoots and a great series to compete in for years to come.
> 
> One more thing for BOWSMITH AND REST ON THE NEGATIVE  ONES.  If you don't like the way it was run this year you can PUT YOUR WHITE PANT BACK ON AND GO BACK TO FIELD ARCHERY.(Not that there is any thing wrong with field archery.  I would like to try it someday but I am  not wearing  white pants)
> 
> My name is Paddy and I endorse this message.



I did not get to go to any of the Mega shoots this year but it sounds like everyone had a lot of fun.  I had to read these forums for a while before I could tell a difference between fun smack and negative post.  Sometimes the fun turns negative simple because someone took it the wrong way.  For the most part I do not think I have shot with anyone that was completely negative but just irritated with there own results. (Well..maybe one person)  
By the way no one requires white pants anymore.  Only sanctioned matches of the NAA/FITA require tan or blue pants.  I haven't shot any NFAA so I do not know there dress code, but I do not think they require white pants.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

poolgy said:


> I did not get to go to any of the Mega shoots this year but it sounds like everyone had a lot of fun.  I had to read these forums for a while before I could tell a difference between fun smack and negative post.  Sometimes the fun turns negative simple because someone took it the wrong way.  For the most part I do not think I have shot with anyone that was completely negative but just irritated with there own results. (Well..maybe one person)
> By the way no one requires white pants anymore.  Only sanctioned matches of the NAA/FITA require tan or blue pants.  I haven't shot any NFAA so I do not know there dress code, but I do not think they require white pants.


all the talk is just fun


----------



## JC280

Kool Hand Luke said:


> let us know we will come well drive a school bus and get our gas from that store




In due time.

Going to ride Hogpen tomorrow. Need all the sleep I can get. JC280 OUT!


----------



## poolgy

Kool Hand Luke said:


> if i can help dude let me know



Just spread the word and let me know how many are coming!  We will put on extra hamburgers and hotdogs!  My wife only makes homemade stew when the weather gets cold.  Last year it stormed all day and was cold.   With around 80plus people in one building it did not last long!


----------



## poolgy

Good Night!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

JC280 said:


> In due time.
> 
> Going to ride Hogpen tomorrow. Need all the sleep I can get. JC280 OUT!



do you think you could pick us up in the fire truck ill buy the gas from that store


----------



## wyoming

i would very much like to take a ride in that there firetruck


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

wyoming said:


> i would very much like to take a ride in that there firetruck



gator boy you want a lift to well get hound dawg to ride behind the cab


----------



## fatboy BA

Hey Ted i had a good time shooting with you guys sat. good sports and good guys.Congrats to all! And surely you'll be back next year.Right.It probably want be the same without  you and old Kool luke man.


----------



## fatboy BA

I wouldn't mind shooting that traditional stuff myself Would that mean i would be shooting against both of ya'll.Ted and Farmer.


----------



## Taylor Co.

Kool Hand Luke said:


> do you think you could pick us up in the fire truck ill buy the gas from that store


I want a ride too!


----------



## P&Y FINALY

Kool Hand Luke said:


> ill buy your gas and whoever else if thats what is stopping you



Easy there Farmer!  You do know that shooting spots they make everybody shoot from the same stake dont you? You wont get to walk up there to that red stake with the ladies and kids


----------



## reylamb

Taylor Co. said:


> I want a ride too!



Have you seen JC280 drive?????????  Might want to sit that one out........He drives almost as bad as I do......
--------------------------------
As for the rest of this thread...

Look, like it or not originally it was said MEGA would have 1k payouts.  It did not happen.  Why or why not is immaterial.  Some doubted the reality of having a 1k payout in the higher Open classes, or even in Unlimited, where historically, the numbers of shooters are not there, regardless of where the shoots are taking place.

Comments were made about folks on the outside looking in.  Maybe, just maybe, some of us have been there, done that, and have insight on various things, whether it is how to handle cheaters, setting up courses, or whatever else the case may be.

Between 4 kids, and their weekend activities, church, and my over full-time job I just do not have time personally to make many, if any, local shoots.  My shooting has suffered for it, but that is neither here nor there.  It does not discount, nor change, any advice, which may be considered helpful or otherwise, that I may offer.  

As for comments questioning whether some have ever set targets......let's also not go there.  I have setup and run a shoot or 2 in my time.......with help from smitty, and jc280....and bear....and a whole host of other folks.  Yes, as hard as it is to believe, some of us have been there done that also....... 

Was MEGA run perfectly?  Nope, not hardly.  Did anyone expect it to be?  Hopefully not, if so they were naive.  Did the folks that ran MEGA work their tails off?  You betcha, and kudos to them for that.  Will MEGA be better next year?  Hopefully so, that is all anyone can ask of any organization.  Even the beloved ASA has made mistakes over the years.  Ditto with the NFAA.  Heck, we will not even get into the scandals that are brewing with the NAA right now.  Learning from and improving on those mistakes is all anyone can ask from those running MEGA.  With help AND involvement from the participants those mistakes can be changed.

White pants?  That is so cliche.....no one requires white pants these days.  Heck, look at the Olympics, FITA administered, bucket caps, t-shirts, cargo shorts....the whole ball of wax.  I think flip flops are still out though, but I am not 100% sure.  Heck, the NFAA dress code for amateurs is not even as "strict" as the ASA dress code is.....t-shirts are allowed for crying out loud.

Some can call smitty a 20 yard shooter until the cows come home.  Of course they would also not realize that spotty nation actually shoots longer distances than we do in 3D, and they shoot a ton more arrows per day doing it also.

As for heading to NGA and taking the money.......go ask the 12 pt crew who was going to their indoor shoots and taking the money everytime he showed up.....that's right, a NGA shooter.  Of course going to an indoor shoot in NGA will also show quite the collection of past state title indoor champs, state field champs, and even the GBAA state 3D champs, whose names are all over the state championship bowls.........and they handle themselves quite well on the 3D circuit to for that matter, nationally and locally.  I mean 2 of the top 5 in SOY in Open A were NGA shooters this year.....myself not included of course.

You guys want to have a real shoot-off?  How abouts let's do this.  Let's pick a Saturday between now and bow season (sorry I only hunt after bow season starts) and do a field round, or even a half field for that matter.  Up at the world famous chicken house.  Money pot, shoot what ya brung (too many classes in NFAA to keep straight).  I am sure we could scrounge up some food and drinks to have a little cookoff before of after the shindig.  For the most part the 3D season is either over or almost over everywhere.  Everyone can get their introduction into field archery......of course once you get that bug in ya you may just get hooked.  Then Ginger will really have a mess on her hands....trying to get a field range in at Oconnee before next year is a lot of work......

Maybe Sept 6, since bow season opens the following week....I think.  How about it guys....a little field shoot followed by a cookout.....come on Ezra, rally the troops....it is all in fun.


----------



## Robbie101

reylamb said:


> Have you seen JC280 drive?????????  Might want to sit that one out........He drives almost as bad as I do......
> --------------------------------
> As for the rest of this thread...
> 
> Look, like it or not originally it was said MEGA would have 1k payouts.  It did not happen.  Why or why not is immaterial.  Some doubted the reality of having a 1k payout in the higher Open classes, or even in Unlimited, where historically, the numbers of shooters are not there, regardless of where the shoots are taking place.
> 
> Comments were made about folks on the outside looking in.  Maybe, just maybe, some of us have been there, done that, and have insight on various things, whether it is how to handle cheaters, setting up courses, or whatever else the case may be.
> 
> Between 4 kids, and their weekend activities, church, and my over full-time job I just do not have time personally to make many, if any, local shoots.  My shooting has suffered for it, but that is neither here nor there.  It does not discount, nor change, any advice, which may be considered helpful or otherwise, that I may offer.
> 
> As for comments questioning whether some have ever set targets......let's also not go there.  I have setup and run a shoot or 2 in my time.......with help from smitty, and jc280....and bear....and a whole host of other folks.  Yes, as hard as it is to believe, some of us have been there done that also.......
> 
> Was MEGA run perfectly?  Nope, not hardly.  Did anyone expect it to be?  Hopefully not, if so they were naive.  Did the folks that ran MEGA work their tails off?  You betcha, and kudos to them for that.  Will MEGA be better next year?  Hopefully so, that is all anyone can ask of any organization.  Even the beloved ASA has made mistakes over the years.  Ditto with the NFAA.  Heck, we will not even get into the scandals that are brewing with the NAA right now.  Learning from and improving on those mistakes is all anyone can ask from those running MEGA.  With help AND involvement from the participants those mistakes can be changed.
> 
> White pants?  That is so cliche.....no one requires white pants these days.  Heck, look at the Olympics, FITA administered, bucket caps, t-shirts, cargo shorts....the whole ball of wax.  I think flip flops are still out though, but I am not 100% sure.  Heck, the NFAA dress code for amateurs is not even as "strict" as the ASA dress code is.....t-shirts are allowed for crying out loud.
> 
> Some can call smitty a 20 yard shooter until the cows come home.  Of course they would also not realize that spotty nation actually shoots longer distances than we do in 3D, and they shoot a ton more arrows per day doing it also.
> 
> As for heading to NGA and taking the money.......go ask the 12 pt crew who was going to their indoor shoots and taking the money everytime he showed up.....that's right, a NGA shooter.  Of course going to an indoor shoot in NGA will also show quite the collection of past state title indoor champs, state field champs, and even the GBAA state 3D champs, whose names are all over the state championship bowls.........and they handle themselves quite well on the 3D circuit to for that matter, nationally and locally.  I mean 2 of the top 5 in SOY in Open A were NGA shooters this year.....myself not included of course.
> 
> You guys want to have a real shoot-off?  How abouts let's do this.  Let's pick a Saturday between now and bow season (sorry I only hunt after bow season starts) and do a field round, or even a half field for that matter.  Up at the world famous chicken house.  Money pot, shoot what ya brung (too many classes in NFAA to keep straight).  I am sure we could scrounge up some food and drinks to have a little cookoff before of after the shindig.  For the most part the 3D season is either over or almost over everywhere.  Everyone can get their introduction into field archery......of course once you get that bug in ya you may just get hooked.  Then Ginger will really have a mess on her hands....trying to get a field range in at Oconnee before next year is a lot of work......
> 
> Maybe Sept 6, since bow season opens the following week....I think.  How about it guys....a little field shoot followed by a cookout.....come on Ezra, rally the troops....it is all in fun.





Im game, but that date is my  6th year wedding anniversary. Sorry bud, but i may not have a 7th if i head up fur that one.........


----------



## reylamb

Robbie101 said:


> Im game, but that date is my  6th year wedding anniversary. Sorry bud, but i may not have a 7th if i head up fur that one.........



I can't hardly do Sundays because of church.  By the time we get out in Snellville.....gather up the 4 munchkins.....get something to eat....it is 3 o'clock before I could get anywhere........bring the spousal unit....get her a bow and let her fling em with ya......heck, my wife and I were on the softball field the day after we got married!!!!!!!

The other weekends are already book solid with shoots all over the place...and the 13th is deer season, so my target bows will be hanging up somewhere to collect dust for a while.


----------



## bowsmith

6th is no good for me.


----------



## young gunna

Ahhh man! Nga boys are not immortal! You can be beat! Believe me on that! Ive sent a few packin before and will be glad to do it again! And this was only my 2nd year! Im no spot shooter! Its boring to me! But Ima show up to one soon! Neva scared dawg! Neva scared!


----------



## j_hughes113

I would like to appologize if I may have offended anyone with my previous post.  I was pretty upset about the fact that I was told that I would be getting a certain amount of money and then getting something completely different.  I would also like to appologize for what I said about the shoot.  I had heard that there had been shoots before at the buckarama and I assumed that someone here had something to do with them.  I would also like to say to Mr. Alligood that you did talk to me and congradulate me on my shooting.  You are a first class person and a top notch competitor in my book. I look forward to seeing you at shoots in the future.  To Steve, Ginger, and Robert I truely appologize for my comments. Thank you for all you have done.  To everyone else good shooting and good luck in the future.               
                                                     Justin

P.S.   When ya'll are ready to take on us North Georgia shooter just let us know.  We're not above whooping up on some Middle Georgia Shooters.


----------



## Bell_Man

Robbie101 said:


> Hey bud, First of all. I never got negative with you, and I answered the Questions the way I saw them.
> 
> But, considering you gotta lil nasty with it and you think I maybe some lil jabrone behind some computer.
> 
> Well, check this, I ain't. So, here is what i propose to you. You want the  $135.00 Pot, well, lets shoot for it. Because the way i see it, I walked out of there with a lil more cash in hand then you did. May I ask what place you came in? Where did you finish?
> 
> So come on, grab your bow, arrows, and what ever else you may need, and lets see who's pantys are in a wad. I was only trying to explain what happened and how it went down and now this. So, come get your 135.00!!!!!!!
> 
> Christian Bow Hunters Shoot on Saturday. Ill be there around 2! I have to shoot in a certain group, but im sure Joe can find you a place to drop in!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am not for one to get on a computer and just flat call some one out. There has been plenty of post on this site where I could have, but just chose to let all alone and go on!!!! Well, I'm calling you out!!! Win, loose or draw.............
> 
> Lets do this!!!!!!



I might just do that but beleive me I dont need $135 that bad. You didnt even win the $135 on Sunday so what are you worried about? 

This was my first tournament in a year in a half and I shot a 191/3 for your info. Matter of fact I had not even shot at a 3d target in over a year. 

Im was just curious about the staff shooting and for someone who didnt know the setup it looked odd to see somone with a staff shirt winning the money.  My Bro-in-Law actually pointed it out to me. Like I said earlier I could care less now.

By the way if your so good how come you shoot novice.


----------



## gator19

*hey*



Bell_Man said:


> I might just do that but beleive me I dont need $135 that bad. You didnt even win the $135 on Sunday so what are you worried about?
> 
> This was my first tournament in a year in a half and I shot a 191/3 for your info. Matter of fact I had not even shot at a 3d target in over a year.
> 
> Im was just curious about the staff shooting and for someone who didnt know the setup it looked odd to see somone with a staff shirt winning the money.  My Bro-in-Law actually pointed it out to me. Like I said earlier I could care less now.
> 
> By the way if your so good how come you shoot novice.



enough is enough all is done and we all would like to say good shooting being you havent shot in long time good score hope to see you next time have a good hunting season. i hope i explained every thing to you in my pm


----------



## Taylor Co.

reylamb said:


> Have you seen JC280 drive?????????  Might want to sit that one out........He drives almost as bad as I do......
> --------------------------------
> As for the rest of this thread...
> 
> Look, like it or not originally it was said MEGA would have 1k payouts.  It did not happen.  Why or why not is immaterial.  Some doubted the reality of having a 1k payout in the higher Open classes, or even in Unlimited, where historically, the numbers of shooters are not there, regardless of where the shoots are taking place.
> 
> Comments were made about folks on the outside looking in.  Maybe, just maybe, some of us have been there, done that, and have insight on various things, whether it is how to handle cheaters, setting up courses, or whatever else the case may be.
> 
> Between 4 kids, and their weekend activities, church, and my over full-time job I just do not have time personally to make many, if any, local shoots.  My shooting has suffered for it, but that is neither here nor there.  It does not discount, nor change, any advice, which may be considered helpful or otherwise, that I may offer.
> 
> As for comments questioning whether some have ever set targets......let's also not go there.  I have setup and run a shoot or 2 in my time.......with help from smitty, and jc280....and bear....and a whole host of other folks.  Yes, as hard as it is to believe, some of us have been there done that also.......
> 
> Was MEGA run perfectly?  Nope, not hardly.  Did anyone expect it to be?  Hopefully not, if so they were naive.  Did the folks that ran MEGA work their tails off?  You betcha, and kudos to them for that.  Will MEGA be better next year?  Hopefully so, that is all anyone can ask of any organization.  Even the beloved ASA has made mistakes over the years.  Ditto with the NFAA.  Heck, we will not even get into the scandals that are brewing with the NAA right now.  Learning from and improving on those mistakes is all anyone can ask from those running MEGA.  With help AND involvement from the participants those mistakes can be changed.
> 
> White pants?  That is so cliche.....no one requires white pants these days.  Heck, look at the Olympics, FITA administered, bucket caps, t-shirts, cargo shorts....the whole ball of wax.  I think flip flops are still out though, but I am not 100% sure.  Heck, the NFAA dress code for amateurs is not even as "strict" as the ASA dress code is.....t-shirts are allowed for crying out loud.
> 
> Some can call smitty a 20 yard shooter until the cows come home.  Of course they would also not realize that spotty nation actually shoots longer distances than we do in 3D, and they shoot a ton more arrows per day doing it also.
> 
> As for heading to NGA and taking the money.......go ask the 12 pt crew who was going to their indoor shoots and taking the money everytime he showed up.....that's right, a NGA shooter.  Of course going to an indoor shoot in NGA will also show quite the collection of past state title indoor champs, state field champs, and even the GBAA state 3D champs, whose names are all over the state championship bowls.........and they handle themselves quite well on the 3D circuit to for that matter, nationally and locally.  I mean 2 of the top 5 in SOY in Open A were NGA shooters this year.....myself not included of course.
> 
> You guys want to have a real shoot-off?  How abouts let's do this.  Let's pick a Saturday between now and bow season (sorry I only hunt after bow season starts) and do a field round, or even a half field for that matter.  Up at the world famous chicken house.  Money pot, shoot what ya brung (too many classes in NFAA to keep straight).  I am sure we could scrounge up some food and drinks to have a little cookoff before of after the shindig.  For the most part the 3D season is either over or almost over everywhere.  Everyone can get their introduction into field archery......of course once you get that bug in ya you may just get hooked.  Then Ginger will really have a mess on her hands....trying to get a field range in at Oconnee before next year is a lot of work......
> 
> Maybe Sept 6, since bow season opens the following week....I think.  How about it guys....a little field shoot followed by a cookout.....come on Ezra, rally the troops....it is all in fun.


Dang if he drives worst than you As Usual Jeff, Great Post there is no better way to put into words than that post..Let's get it on w/Hunting Season!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke

P&Y FINALY said:


> Easy there Farmer!  You do know that shooting spots they make everybody shoot from the same stake dont you? You wont get to walk up there to that red stake with the ladies and kids



thats alittle further than the yellow . right or wrong that would be fair to let them shoot from the yellow wouldnt


----------



## BlackArcher

*Post 196....And this is what I have say...*

WoW....  And I may have been busy sleeping...08/18/08.

Jeff,
Rally da troups you say...  They don't need me.  
This thread has fueled all the energy needed for the smack talk that will follow the Day after the shoot.

I dabble in Spotts and 3D....  So set the date ...
We can load up a tour bus...  make the 78 mile Trek... 
Spank some..Take my Sign Dollar back to my Lab and Hang it with rest..

I will be sure to list you at www.I-Got-Spanked.com

Did someone say something about BBQ...  
That is all you need for me to show-up...
 accompanied with a challenge from BowSmith of JC280...

I was planning on retiring my 3D bow after this weekend
But You don't get off that easy!!
Spanka​


----------



## reylamb

BlackArcher said:


> WoW....  And I may have been busy sleeping...08/18/08.
> 
> Jeff,
> Rally da troups you say...  They don't need me.
> This thread has fueled all the energy needed for the smack talk that will follow the Day after the shoot.
> 
> I dabble in Spotts and 3D....  So set the date ...
> We can load up a tour bus...  make the 78 mile Trek...
> Spank some..Take my Sign Dollar back to my Lab and Hang it with rest..
> 
> I will be sure to list you at www.I-Got-Spanked.com
> 
> Did someone say something about BBQ...
> That is all you need for me to show-up...
> accompanied with a challenge from BowSmith of JC280...
> 
> I was planning on retiring my 3D bow after this weekend
> But You don't get off that easy!!
> Spanka​



The 6th, but be prepared for a field round not a 3D round.  Let's make this happen.  Like I said, we can get burgers or whatever scrounged up....the field course is always setup.  The chicken house is always there.......heck we could even shoot indoor.  Of course smitty is out.........but that's ok.  We have a field range dying to have folks wear it out.  And once folks shoot field the first time they will want to shoot it all the time.......trust me, I have been bitten by that bug bad.


----------



## BlackArcher

alrighty then...  Just one more shoot then..


----------



## bowsmith

It may work out where I can shoot in the afternoon, but I won't know until that day.  We are punching holes in greens on 2nd and 3rd, and the weather will dictate how long I have to be at the office on the 6th.


----------



## alligood729

Ok, I really didn't have anything to say, I just wanted to get this one to 200 replies!!!!


----------



## reylamb

alligood729 said:


> Ok, I really didn't have anything to say, I just wanted to get this one to 200 replies!!!!



201!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shall we go for a Vegas round and try for an even 300???????


----------



## alligood729

reylamb said:


> 201!!!!!!!!!!!!!Shall we go for a Vegas round and try for an even 300???????



I'm in!! #202!! Anyone else want to push for a 300 round??


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> It may work out where I can shoot in the afternoon, but I won't know until that day.  We are punching holes in greens on 2nd and 3rd, and the weather will dictate how long I have to be at the office on the 6th.



I hate putting on an aerated green!!! Even worse when it's aerated and sanded!! (#203!)


----------



## Miss Ginger

ok, I'm game... 204


----------



## reylamb

alligood729 said:


> I hate putting on an aerated green!!! Even worse when it's aerated and sanded!! (#203!)



Heck, I will play those greens that smitty is responsible for, even after being aerated......heck, even after aeration they are probably better than most public courses around

Hey Ginger, how about tell these guys how much fun a field round is......

204


----------



## Miss Ginger

Well... now you got me goin'!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love field archery... such great fun!  It is where I come from.......a score is sooooo determined by the course... ever tried them up in the mountains? Or maybe down the mountains........What a hoot... an 80 yd'r.. straight down hill, (or up hill, as the case might be)..... some of my best have been on field archery courses.... back in the mountains of Virginia.........I really miss it..... maybe again someday.....

I would love to shoot field archery with Kailey J. ..... wouldn't that be something!

Miss Ginger


----------



## gator19

*hey*

i am in # 207


----------



## bowsmith

alligood729 said:


> I hate putting on an aerated green!!! Even worse when it's aerated and sanded!! (#203!)



We topdress the greens heavily...very heavily..to the point you only see the tips of the grass sticking through the sand.  Do what ya gotta do to be the best, and with the method we use we get a smoother, firmer green faster.


----------



## BlackArcher

Let it shine Let it shine #209...Don't fall behind


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> We topdress the greens heavily...very heavily..to the point you only see the tips of the grass sticking through the sand.  Do what ya gotta do to be the best, and with the method we use we get a smoother, firmer green faster.



I think I'd rather come play that course than shoot a field round!!! That is a pretty picture!!! #210


----------



## bowsmith

That ain't nothin'...


----------



## bowsmith




----------



## alligood729

Are you just playin me?? Or tormenting me? That is a great looking course. One day I'll just run up there and let you treat me to a round!


----------



## bowsmith

alligood729 said:


> Are you just playin me?? Or tormenting me? That is a great looking course. One day I'll just run up there and let you treat me to a round!



Good luck finding it...reylamb knows where it is and he still can't hardly find the entrance.


----------



## JC280

bowsmith said:


> Good luck finding it...reylamb knows where it is and he still can't hardly find the entrance.




I know the secret entrance to the bat cave very well. If I told you I would have to send my people out to  take care of you.


----------



## reylamb

bowsmith said:


> Good luck finding it...reylamb knows where it is and he still can't hardly find the entrance.



Well if you would get your members to pony up for a real sign it would not be a problem


----------



## reylamb

alligood729 said:


> Are you just playin me?? Or tormenting me? That is a great looking course. One day I'll just run up there and let you treat me to a round!



That pic in post #211 is the second most brutal par 3 I have ever laid eyes on......the most brutal being on the Ocean Course at Kiawah Island.


----------



## bowsmith

reylamb said:


> That pic in post #211 is the second most brutal par 3 I have ever laid eyes on......the most brutal being on the Ocean Course at Kiawah Island.




I don't know what's so hard about it...it's downhill..   Oh, could it be the 245 yards, all carry?

You know we used to have a sign out front that had the name of the club..but if you don't know what we are, then you aren't supposed to be here.

Not a pretty pic, half dormant and all...but it shows the view from the real men's tees.  Middle Georgia guys play from down a lot closer.


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> I don't know what's so hard about it...it's downhill..   Oh, could it be the 245 yards, all carry?
> 
> You know we used to have a sign out front that had the name of the club..but if you don't know what we are, then you aren't supposed to be here.
> 
> Not a pretty pic, half dormant and all...but it shows the view from the real men's tees.  Middle Georgia guys play from down a lot closer.



I play nowhere except the back tees! If you got it, you got it! #219, come on guys!!! Gotta make 300!


----------



## reylamb

Miss Ginger said:


> Well... now you got me goin'!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I love field archery... such great fun!  It is where I come from.......a score is sooooo determined by the course... ever tried them up in the mountains? Or maybe down the mountains........What a hoot... an 80 yd'r.. straight down hill, (or up hill, as the case might be)..... some of my best have been on field archery courses.... back in the mountains of Virginia.........I really miss it..... maybe again someday.....
> 
> I would love to shoot field archery with Kailey J. ..... wouldn't that be something!
> 
> Miss Ginger



I have never had the pleasure of shooting on a true mtn.....small hills is about it.....heck the only 2 courses I have ever shot are Leons and the one in Clemson.....neither are exactly mtns though.  Some day I may make it up to Maryland for their Hill Billy shoot, which is hear is fairly steep.


----------



## alligood729

Ok guys, this ain't no way to reach 300 on this thread. Come on!!!!!


----------



## rockdawg

#222. Almost there.


----------



## reylamb

223.......alligood, you are correct sir.....this is starting to look like my Vegas scores.........and that will never get us to 300!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Ginger

reylamb said:


> I have never had the pleasure of shooting on a true mtn.....small hills is about it.....heck the only 2 courses I have ever shot are Leons and the one in Clemson.....neither are exactly mtns though.  Some day I may make it up to Maryland for their Hill Billy shoot, which is hear is fairly steep.




Ah... the good ole' Hill Billy Shoot... Cumberland, MD... with Bob Peterson and his gang... What a great place to shoot.... both their outdoor range... (talk about a few extreme hills!) and have they ever got a great indoor set up!... one of the best private indoor ranges that I have ever shot.... they also have quite a real list of "who's who" at that club... nice bunch of guys! If you ever get the chance, you really otta go shoot that one... it will go down on your list of all time great archery times!  Guarantee!!


----------



## alligood729

reylamb said:


> 223.......alligood, you are correct sir.....this is starting to look like my Vegas scores.........and that will never get us to 300!!!!!!


----------



## Big John

226


----------



## reylamb

Miss Ginger said:


> Ah... the good ole' Hill Billy Shoot... Cumberland, MD... with Bob Peterson and his gang... What a great place to shoot.... both their outdoor range... (talk about a few extreme hills!) and have they ever got a great indoor set up!... one of the best private indoor ranges that I have ever shot.... they also have quite a real list of "who's who" at that club... nice bunch of guys! If you ever get the chance, you really otta go shoot that one... it will go down on your list of all time great archery times!  Guarantee!!



No doubt an impressive list up there.....Simpson, McCutcheon, Jesse.....just to name a few. Some day I will make the venture up there....some day.

227


----------



## rockdawg

Where abouts is the golf course at? Do yall shoot a round and then play 18?


----------



## bowsmith

rockdawg said:


> Where abouts is the golf course at? Do yall shoot a round and then play 18?



It's right here behind me.  First tee is about 400 yards from where I sit.  Archery range is out to my left.  reylambs golf game is like his shooting...left and right, sometimes sporadic.


----------



## alligood729

I'm pretty sure I've been by this course before, but I ain't sayin anything!!! Sure is pretty!!! #230


----------



## reylamb

alligood729 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've been by this course before, but I ain't sayin anything!!! Sure is pretty!!! #230



You could drive past the entrance to that track 100 times and never know there was a course there, unless you were looking for there MASSIVE sign..........they have gone to great measures to make sure you can not see the course from the roads........great track though.


----------



## reylamb

bowsmith said:


> It's right here behind me.  First tee is about 400 yards from where I sit.  Archery range is out to my left.  reylambs golf game is like his shooting...left and right, sometimes sporadic.



Looky here yoo-hoo........we don't all have the priviledge of working on a golf course..........

Plus, in the infamous words of John Daly.........always swing hard, you never know when it will go straight


----------



## alligood729

reylamb said:


> Looky here yoo-hoo........we don't all have the priviledge of working on a golf course..........
> 
> Plus, in the infamous words of John Daly.........always swing hard, you never know when it will go straight


----------



## rockdawg

reylamb said:


> Plus, in the infamous words of John Daly.........always swing hard, you never know when it will go straight




You must have to know sombody to get on this course then?


----------



## bowsmith

rockdawg said:


> You must have to know sombody to get on this course then?



Well that would depend on if you can outrun security...


----------



## bowsmith

Hey look, it's lamby!


----------



## bowsmith

There he is again!


----------



## bowsmith

There he is again...


----------



## rockdawg

Last pic looks like Daly swingin.


----------



## alligood729

Looks like Jeff plays the same game of golf I do!!


----------



## reylamb

Tell the truth smitty.....in the first pic that ball actually ended up back in the fairway, I think I even got a par, at least I think that was on one of the par 5s......I did end that round with a birdie though.......

Wow, a little much on the hip rotation in the last pic..........ball musta went left...........

You know what alligood........I am a firm believer that the only way to truely appreciate a golf course is to see the entire course.......I mean seriously, playing from the fairways is boring!!!!!!!!!

Rockdawg........much like in everything else in life.....it is always about who you know...........smitty knows the secret handshake to get me on the course...or the secret number on the magic talking box anyway.......


----------



## alligood729

reylamb said:


> Tell the truth smitty.....in the first pic that ball actually ended up back in the fairway, I think I even got a par, at least I think that was on one of the par 5s......I did end that round with a birdie though.......
> 
> Wow, a little much on the hip rotation in the last pic..........ball musta went left...........
> 
> You know what alligood........I am a firm believer that the only way to truely appreciate a golf course is to see the entire course.......I mean seriously, playing from the fairways is boring!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rockdawg........much like in everything else in life.....it is always about who you know...........smitty knows the secret handshake to get me on the course...or the secret number on the magic talking box anyway.......



Yep, we play much the same game!!!


----------



## waits

Why would anyone want to walk on the freshly cut short grass. Besides the closer to the cart path the closer to my drink.


----------



## bowsmith

waits said:


> Why would anyone want to walk on the freshly cut short grass. Besides the closer to the cart path the closer to my drink.



Actually lamby is standing on one of our service roads.  The actual cart paths are all concrete, and are on the opposite side of the hole.  That is a bypass road for my staff.


----------



## reylamb

bowsmith said:


> Actually lamby is standing on one of our service roads.  The actual cart paths are all concrete, and are on the opposite side of the hole.  That is a bypass road for my staff.



You sure about that???????  I thought that was when someONEs ex was driving my cart and stopped and said, hey someone left a golf ball here.........


----------



## rockdawg

Well it must be some more of a nice course if you have to know the secret hand shake and out run the security? 

Do you know the handshake Alligood? Don't look like we gonna get a invite.


----------



## reylamb

I'd invite ya........but you would get kicked out as soon as you got there.........but you are correct,sir, it is a nice course.


----------



## Miss Ginger

reylamb said:


> I'd invite ya........but you would get kicked out as soon as you got there.........



Why?


----------



## rockdawg

If I hadn't seen the pic's, I'd think we must be talking about Augusta National. 

Nice course you got there Bowsmith.


----------



## Aknaps21

Is this golf course part of a secret club or something , German, masonic, jewish, Shriners or something like that


----------



## reylamb

Miss Ginger said:


> Why?



I ain't a member.......if not for knowing someone I would never get to play there either.


----------



## reylamb

rockdawg said:


> If I hadn't seen the pic's, I'd think we must be talking about Augusta National.
> 
> Nice course you got there Bowsmith.



Augusta is easier to find, heck, everyone in Augusta knows where that is


----------



## reylamb

Aknaps21 said:


> Is this golf course part of a secret club or something , German, masonic, jewish, Shriners or something like that



Something like that, your list is close on one part anyway......ultra private club.


----------



## rockdawg

reylamb said:


> Something like that, your list is close on one part anyway......ultra private club.



Nice joint. I guess membership does have it's priviledges. 

Hey, if we can de-rail this thread one more time, we might make Alligood's goal of 300.


----------



## alligood729

rockdawg said:


> Nice joint. I guess membership does have it's priviledges.
> 
> Hey, if we can de-rail this thread one more time, we might make Alligood's goal of 300.



I think it was Jeff's idea to make it a 300 round!!!


----------



## reylamb

rockdawg said:


> Nice joint. I guess membership does have it's priviledges.
> 
> Hey, if we can de-rail this thread one more time, we might make Alligood's goal of 300.



I wish I was a member of that club......won't happen though.  Heck, bowsmith ain't even a member......

It ain't a derailment....it is like my shooting.....all over the place


----------



## Taylor Co.

reylamb said:


> I wish I was a member of that club......won't happen though.  Heck, bowsmith ain't even a member......
> 
> It ain't a derailment....it is like my shooting.....all over the place



Your bow-shooting ain't all over the place..But it would appear that your golf-game needs serious help J/K Jeff, mine ain't near what it used to be either, including my Archery-Game 
It is "alligood", I meant allgood


----------



## alligood729

Taylor Co. said:


> Your bow-shooting ain't all over the place..But it would appear that your golf-game needs serious help J/K Jeff, mine ain't near what it used to be either, including my Archery-Game
> It is "alligood", I meant allgood


----------



## alligood729

reylamb said:


> I wish I was a member of that club......won't happen though.  Heck, bowsmith ain't even a member......
> 
> It ain't a derailment....it is like my shooting.....all over the place



Ok, this ain't no way to get to 300!!! Come on guys! We're gettin close tho!!

Oh, guess what Jeff?? I just found out that a close friend has a Sunday School class member who lives on a very private golf course!!! Guess where it is!!! I see an invite in my future!!! Won't be til spring tho, bow season is about to commence!!!


----------



## bowsmith

alligood729 said:


> Ok, this ain't no way to get to 300!!! Come on guys! We're gettin close tho!!
> 
> Oh, guess what Jeff?? I just found out that a close friend has a Sunday School class member who lives on a very private golf course!!! Guess where it is!!! I see an invite in my future!!! Won't be til spring tho, bow season is about to commence!!!



It's not on my little goat track...no houses to be found here.  Actually, you can kind of see some through the trees on two holes if you look for them.  But hey, have fun wherever you go play.


----------



## bowsmith

Ranked by one of the magazines as one of the "Top 5 places you want to play in Georgia, but can't".. Seriously..


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> It's not on my little goat track...no houses to be found here.  Actually, you can kind of see some through the trees on two holes if you look for them.  But hey, have fun wherever you go play.



I wondered how long it would take for you to read that!! I'm sending you a pm!


----------



## bowsmith

One more for the road..


----------



## alligood729

Come on guys, 300 ain't that far away!!!


----------



## rockdawg

I'm still in. # 265.


----------



## Matt Sowell

alligood when are you gonna go hunting?


----------



## alligood729

Matt Sowell said:


> alligood when are you gonna go hunting?



I've been Sat, morn and eve, Sun evening, and yesterday evening. I've seen 5, no shots. Don't worry, it won't be long, the X is going to drop the hammer!!!


----------



## bowsmith

Just for you Alligood...since fall is just around the corner..


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> Just for you Alligood...since fall is just around the corner..



Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher

*Wow!*



bowsmith said:


> Just for you Alligood...since fall is just around the corner..



Nice Pic..


----------



## Big John

you need 300 this will get it closer.


----------



## alligood729

Big John said:


> you need 300 this will get it closer.


----------



## BlackArcher

What happens when it hit ***300***?


----------



## 589

BlackArcher said:


> What happens when it hit ***300***?



That person will get a "high" five from "you know who"...


----------



## reylamb

BlackArcher said:


> What happens when it hit ***300***?



We have 2 choices........we have a mod lock it.........


Or.......since we are archers......and it appears some golfers......and since archers and golfers are noble, honest folks.........we all agree that once the magic number is reached there will be no further discussions on this thread..........we all agree to stop at 300.

Hey smitty......killed any pets over there yet???????


----------



## Big John

reylamb said:


> We have 2 choices........we have a mod lock it.........once the magic number is reached there will be no further discussions on this thread..........we all agree to stop at 300.



sound good to me


----------



## rockdawg

reylamb said:


> We have 2 choices........we have a mod lock it.........
> 
> 
> Or.......since we are archers......and it appears some golfers......and since archers and golfers are noble, honest folks.........we all agree that once the magic number is reached there will be no further discussions on this thread..........we all agree to stop at 300.
> 
> Hey smitty......killed any pets over there yet???????



Me too.


----------



## alligood729

reylamb said:


> We have 2 choices........we have a mod lock it.........
> 
> 
> Or.......since we are archers......and it appears some golfers......and since archers and golfers are noble, honest folks.........we all agree that once the magic number is reached there will be no further discussions on this thread..........we all agree to stop at 300.
> 
> Hey smitty......killed any pets over there yet???????



I'm in also!!!!


----------



## bowsmith

589 said:


> That person will get a "high" five from "you know who"...



We donate posts to one that can only reach 270.   We call that Hillary posting. 

reylamb, That's a negative.


----------



## alligood729

bowsmith said:


> We donate posts to one that can only reach 270.   We call that Hillary posting.
> 
> reylamb, That's a negative.


----------



## Big John




----------



## Robbie101

This sure taking forever..........


----------



## alligood729

Robbie101 said:


> This sure taking forever..........



Whatta ya expect? No competitions, no smack!!! We're gettin close tho! Only 16 more to go!!


----------



## alligood729

I shot a deer this evening........................#284!!! (post that is!!)


----------



## Robbie101

me too #285


----------



## alligood729

Robbie101 said:


> me too #285



#286!!! Come on ya'll, just a few more to go!!!


----------



## rockdawg

Well, I aint stuck one yet but I'm in for #287.


----------



## Archery Mom

Heck I wanna play at #288.....
(seems to be my average these days...lol)


----------



## bowsmith

289...300 short of the infamous 589.  Coincidence?  Probably.


----------



## Big John

290 and here we go


----------



## bowsmith

alligood729 said:


> Ok, this ain't no way to get to 300!!! Come on guys! We're gettin close tho!!
> 
> Oh, guess what Jeff?? I just found out that a close friend has a Sunday School class member who lives on a very private golf course!!! Guess where it is!!! I see an invite in my future!!! Won't be til spring tho, bow season is about to commence!!!



Played this track today.  It was ok.  Conditions were pretty good, layout was mediocre IMHO.  Bunkering was sub-par, and holes had a lack of character in most cases.  The Par 3s were a pretty good collection.  There were a couple of good Par 5s, but there weren't really any Par 4s that had "wow" factor to them.  Maybe it's a course you need to play 2 or 3 times in order to get a good understanding of....but either way, I didn't like the bunkering.


291.


----------



## alligood729

#292!!! 8 more!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell

bttt


----------



## reylamb

294.......getting close......wonder what the x-count is??????  wonder who will have the magic post for 300????????


----------



## alligood729

reylamb said:


> 294.......getting close......wonder what the x-count is??????  wonder who will have the magic post for 300????????



#295!! Hey Bowsmith, post some more pics!!!


----------



## reylamb

Yeah smitty......post some pics.......maybe some pics of those pet deer you got running around that goat track!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Sowell

297


----------



## Matt Sowell

hey bowsmith when does spot "season" start


----------



## 589

It's ALWAYS spot season when 589 is in the house!!!


----------



## bowsmith

Spot season is always open.  Come and get ya some.

And here it is...


300

Ended by the person who got all of this started. Ya'll are welcome.


----------



## BlackArcher

*over the edge...*

301  aghhh BowSmitty beat me again...


----------



## Robbie101

Ez...... Thats nothing unusual is it?.......


----------

